# A puppy...who doesn't like treats? Eh?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My golden is picky about treats. He has to sniff it out first and put it in his mouth a few times before he eats it.
Give him time, you just brought him home, he has to get used to you and his surroundings.
If you are feeding him Diamond dog food, you might want to keep an eye on all the diamond dog food recalls lately. Since it was still in the store, I am thinking the bag you got was cleared. But still, keep an eye on it. You can find out more about the diamond recall in our petfood recall section or in the feeding and nutrition section.
Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sashiro said:


> I even tried giving him people food - a little piece of an egg mcmuffin (I know, I'm bad lol) and he wouldn't so much as look at it. I don't know if he is picky about dog food yet. I have some Rachael Ray dog food I bought with coupons (made them like $4.98 for a 6lb bag) but I went ahead and bought some Diamond dog food because that is what the breeder was feeding him. I tried using some diamond dog food as a treat and he gobbled it up. So it isn't that he just didn't want anything to eat.
> Anyone ever had a dog that wouldn't eat treats?


Is he stressed? Did you just bring him home? 

Have you had him over to the vet to have him completely checked out? 

Personally speaking... I would not feed either of those dog foods. Rachel Ray = garbage. And diamond has been going through recalls. 

Don't give him people food because if he's not sick, he will be - especially with egg mcmuffins.... 

The reluctance or disinterest in food is probably stress related because he is in a new place with a new person and needs time to acclimate. 

I would also get your dog over to the vet to have him thoroughly checked out.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Your dog may have been blessed with an exquisite food palate.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I would not worry about it. Our last Golden, Chewy, was not a big treat dog. Especially when she was young. We even used to wonder when she would want "pets." It took her a few months to grow into the wanting a treat or a pet behavior. By the way, she was always a little nervous. And she would never take a treat from a stranger--she would just let the treats fall to the ground. On the other hand, Max loves his treats and his pets, from day one.


----------



## Sashiro (May 16, 2012)

I'll be getting him to the vet next week. I just got him today so I haven't been able to take him yet.
He eats regular dog food but wont eat treats, so I don't know if it's stress related. He isn't playing with his toys or chewing his bones either. So I guess he is stressed. I don't know.
Still, he is very sweet and affectionate. The breeder didn't actively housetrain him, yet he has not had an accident. Every time I've taken him out, he went (usually just peed). I'm very pleased with that.
He had never been on a leash before, so the first time, he wouldn't move. After some encouragement and a little dragging, he started walking. Now, if he resists, he only does so for about one second and a few words of encouragement is enough to get him moving. Goldens always have amazed me about how quick they learn. He doesn't pull at all, just walks placidly by my side like he's been doing it for ages.

I checked on the recall, the food I got isn't included in the recall. Thanks for informing me about it, though. I had no idea.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, I remember you from the other thread.:wave: Congrats again on the new puppy. Very happy for you. 16 weeks is very young. He probably needs a little time to adjust. Have fun!! Golden Retrievers are the best! Have you named your new boy?


----------



## Sashiro (May 16, 2012)

I named him Perrin. He just chewed on a nylabone a little, so that's good. Worst case scenario, I just keep giving him regular dog food as a treat.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I also suggest you give him a few days to settle in. Being adopted and moved to a new home is so traumatic. He doesn't know you are a nice person and that he will be happy there. He's confused and unsure of everything. But Goldens bounce back quickly. Find his favorite place to be scratched and you'll be home free!

Congratulations, btw!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm betting within a week or two you will be wondering where the dog went who refused treats 

That said, my pup (who is a food-hound) will often refuse treats on walks, if he is concentrating on something or distracted.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the opposite problem, Bridget is treat obsessed.

Yeah, I'd give him a while to get settled, you just brought him home, he's most likely kind of scared and confused.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

P.S. Pictures, we need pictures!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance, who's a total food freak, won't eat treats whenever he gets stressed, (like at the vet, when we go to any store, basically whenever he's away from home), so I'm sure that he's just nervous. He's only a baby and everything is so new to him. Give him some time and I'm sure he'll start taking treats, especially the liver.


----------



## Sashiro (May 16, 2012)

mooselips said:


> P.S. Pictures, we need pictures!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a very happy boy!! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Sashiro (May 16, 2012)

I just took him to petco to pick up a few things and to try to find some treats he liked.

Not only would he not touch any treat from the treat bar, he turned up his nose at a vastly overpriced bully stick! Well, I guess that's okay since it was like $9 for a tiny bully stick. But still....he wouldn't even lick it. Wouldn't touch pig ears or jumbones, either. He's been chewing on a rawhide roll a little but that's it.
I've never seen a dog this picky.

Heck, I got some food from Zaxby's and set it down in the seat next to him and it could have been a bag of dirt for all the attention he gave it. I guess I should be thankful for that, but still! The only thing he will eat is his dog food.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Perrin is a good looking boy. Give him some time to get settled in and adjusted to his new surroundings.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Handsome Perrin...will like dirt in a few days, watch out! Tailer is not food motivated either...at his first puppy class I would stop at the deli and buy one thin slice each of turkey, ham & roast beef...he'd come running to do the task he was asked to do...take the treat of real meat and spit it out! He loved praise, not food! He still eats only to make ME happy! 

Other dogs eat everything all the time...hummm...

Good Luck! Perrin is gonna give you lots of joy...you say he learns fast...teach, teach, teach...there will be a time, in the not so distant future he wont wanna do a thing! Keep at it! Sit, Come, Stay, Down & Drop-It! Get them solid then add more! don't train too long at anyone time of he'll get board n not listen. 

Enjoy the Puppy Breath and the antics! Keep the Pic's Coming!


----------

